# Custom Hay Baling



## Red Oak Farm (Apr 30, 2015)

We are considering doing some custom baling for some neighbors in the Southern Michigan/Northern Indiana area. We are curious what others are paying to the owner of the field to either rent the field and we take the proceeds or charging for the cutting, tedding, raking and baling and additional to unload the hay in their barn. What is the going rate? Do you charge to cut and then so much per bale or just per bale?

Also, does anyone have any written contracts they have the owner sign and suggestions where we might find some samples of contracts as to what the arrangements are?

Thanks!


----------



## oliver1955 (Jan 7, 2015)

I'm in central Indiana and have different arrangements for different landowners/hay crops. If it's share cropped it's generally a 50/50 split if the landowner provides all the seed fertilizer, chemicals etc. If I plant or fertalize it's a 70/30 split. I generally refuse to stack hay in someone else's barn unless i'm very well compensated and it's an easy to get to barn. Most horse people have a stupid barn built somewhere that you can't get a hay wagon or a semi close to. If it strictly custom work I generally go off the latest custom farming survey rates and charge on the high end. Don't forget to charge for your travel time especially if it's a small field far away. As far as written contracts I deal with a few old timers I've just got a handshake agreement with. For new customers or the picky ones I have them sign a basic contract that I just type up. Hope this helps.


----------



## FreeRanger (Apr 17, 2015)

Here's a couple of things i ran across:

How to price standing forage

Standing forage agreement form

Regards!


----------



## Red Oak Farm (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you Oliver1955 and FreeRanger! I really appreciate your feedback and the contract is wonderful FreeRanger!!! We will be using it tomorrow as we have concern with the owner of one of the fields we will baling. I miss the good ole days with the old timers you could count on doing business with a handshake. If the weather holds out how it's predicted we may start baling on Wednesday this week in Southern Michigan.


----------

